# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Pijn bij sporten

## Dirky

kan iemand mij vertellen wat de oorzaak zou kunnen zijn bij pijn bij het sporten, wanneer ik loop (+/- 5 km) of wanneer ik fiets (+/- 60 km) krijg ik zware pijnen in beide benen. Ben al naar een vaatspecialist geweest en mijn aders waren in prima staat. Wat kan dan nog de oorzaak zijn?

----------


## Sefi

Verzuring misschien?
Of wellicht triggerpoints in de spieren.
Als je met je vinger in je benen prikt zijn er dan pijnlijke plekken?

----------


## Dirky

Sefi, bedankt voor je reactie maar :
Ik heb helemaal geen pijnlijke plekken wanneer ik met m'n vinger in m'n benen prik.
Het is gewoon een algemene pijn (vrij hevig) die bijna gelijkmatig in beide benen voorkomt na langdurig (60km) fietsen. Kan dit verzuring zijn?

----------


## Sefi

Op zich kan het best dat wanneer je je spieren flink belast dat je daardoor verzuring van je spieren krijgt. Misschien even Googlen om te zien of de beschrijvingen hiervan je bekend voorkomen.
Is de pijn snel weg? 
Voel je een soort bobbeltjes in je benen als je die pijn hebt?
Fiets en wandel je al lang zoveel km's? En had je voorheen geen last van die pijn?

----------


## TheNumber5

Voor de beste kniebraces, sportzolen en sportcompressiekousen, kijk op *Podobrace.nl*..

----------


## Ronald68

> Op zich kan het best dat wanneer je je spieren flink belast dat je daardoor verzuring van je spieren krijgt. Misschien even Googlen om te zien of de beschrijvingen hiervan je bekend voorkomen.
> Is de pijn snel weg? 
> Voel je een soort bobbeltjes in je benen als je die pijn hebt?
> Fiets en wandel je al lang zoveel km's? En had je voorheen geen last van die pijn?


Goede vragen Sefi.

Verzuring is overigens te verminderen door veel te drinken, niet alleen tijdens het sporten maar vooral ook vooraf. Gewoon water volstaat hoor.
Probeer eens te sporten met een lagere hartslag, dan verandert de energiehuishouding.
Ik heb overigens geen verstand van fietsen, ik fiets alleen naar mijn werk en weer terug, nooit lange stukken. Dan pak ik de auto  :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

> Ik heb overigens geen verstand van fietsen, ik fiets alleen naar mijn werk en weer terug, nooit lange stukken. Dan pak ik de auto


Gisteren wel even naar mijn zus en weer terug gelopen, toch zo'n dikke 15 km

----------

